# populations bode well for hunting season opener



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Swelled populations bode well for hunting season opener
Looks good in North Dakota.........

"Meanwhile in North Dakota, the 2006 pre-hunt population is up 37 percent from last year. Stan Kohn, upland game bird biologist for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, said many parts of the state will have improved hunting from last year."

http://www.thedickinsonpress.com/art...ction=Outdoors


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I am going out on the 27th of this month and i cant wait!


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

just got back from the duck hunt, and as an iowa phesand hunter, (who thinks iowa is the best phesant state) i am rethinking as i have never seen so many phesants in ALL MY LIFE they were everywhere, and always when u saw a phesant there was several....15-30... and for every hen there appeared to be 5-6 roosters. u folks are going to have a blast. it will still be good here. but wow... however it appeared to have ALOT of posted ground. in our 10 years we very rarely saw any posted ground. but the posts were thick this year, and it appeared to be the big city guys names and towns showing up. good luck


----------



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

tclark, where about where you duck hunting? Richard


----------

